

Smalltalk on the JVM - cubicle67
http://redline.st/

======
cubicle67
Unfortunately the Guides and Books links aren't much use. Instead, have a look
at the "small talks" series on his blog
<http://blog.redline.st/category/series/>

~~~
spooneybarger
Yeah we haven't really done anything with guides and links yet ( more
pressing, mundane details ). I'd just skip them entirely and read what James
has so far in the Small talks series.

We also did a presentation at Smalltalk Solutions a couple months ago..
<http://vimeo.com/22084832> which has some good background info from a 'what
are they trying to accomplish angle'. Its geared very much towards a smalltalk
audience but others can get stuff out of it.

There is also the mailing list where we'd be happy to answer any questions.

------
mister-m
I'm not sure I understand what this is. This is smalltalk on the JVM, right?

